# Possible changes at 2007 Snowbird Nationals



## Three (Feb 18, 2005)

Found this on the Snowbird chat page (http://p079.ezboard.com/fsnowbirdnationalsfrm2):

Check out Snowbird poll on website 

www.snowbirdnationals.com/

The thinking is this. We kill the club races. Have 2 days of practice - Tuesday and Wednesday. We start heat racing Thursday. 2 heats road and 1 heat oval on Thursday. 1 heat road and 2 heats oval Friday. Both have random heats setup for 1st 2 rounds (no more sorting). Both have resort after 2nd and after 3rd round. Saturday would have heat of road and heat of oval. Right after road heats, mains are set, and the b-mains will race saturday. winners get to run a-mains. Same for oval. Oval runs last heat. Mains are set then the b-mains are run. All this will be a new tradition for the birds = the last chance day... all the racing will be done around 9pm Saturday night and working on a pool party then afterwards... thoughts? 

1 extra heat. 1 extra resort. chance for b-mains to make a. 

Vote now or let others decide your fate. LOL


----------

